# Confused about results and how to treat it...



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all. My name is Melissa. I was diagnosed with Graves Disease several years ago. I had RAI to correct this but obviously it didn't work. I'm exhausted all the time, feel like I have no energy, so cranky that I can't stand myself at times, heart rate and blood pressure is low. Then there are times that my blood pressure is up and my heart feels like its going to pop out of my chest. My last lab results were:

Graves w/o thyrotoxic crisis and hypothyrodism, post-ablative

TSI 261
TSH 40.9
Thyroxine Free 0.99
T3 (trliodothyronine) 77

My current med is levothyroxine 100mcg


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The RAI worked and you are now very hypo.

You really need your dose increased so that the TSH comes down.

Is that being done?


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

They just changed it from 75 to 100. But I don't understand why the TSI is so high still?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The antibodies aren't really affected by the RAI treatment. While they can no longer stimulate the thyroid, they can be problematic because while they are high they can still cause Grave's Eye Disease. Hopefully your eyes are fine, but should you have symptoms, you should seek the help of an ophthalmologist right away.

How long will you be on the new dose before you head in for labs and and adjustment? Hopefully it's the 6 to 8 week range.


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had some dryness and a slight movement of my eyes. She wants me to be rechecked in 3 weeks but she is only a nurse practitioner. I seen a specialist years ago but is gone. He said that the doctor that treated me didn't give me enough RAI and that once it is done it is done. Will the antibodies decrease?? And if my eyes haven't been severely affected in the past 3 years will they be in the long run?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The problem with Graves Eye Disease is that it does not follow the same course as Grave's Disease--it has it's own time table. As long as you have high levels of the antibodies, you remain vulnerable to it.

The antibodies don't always decrease after RAI. Technically there is still thyroid tissue in your body, it is just not functioning because of the radiation treatment. Your body, and antibodies, can still respond to that.


----------



## melissa_24141 (Jun 29, 2011)

All I know is that I am terrified to go through the eye disease and that I am absolutely miserable all the time!! The biggest problem is NO energy, extreme irritability, and severe memory loss. The meds haven't helped at all so far. My teenage daughter is going through chemo and I really need the energy to take care of her during this critical time. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The meds haven't helped yet because your levels are still really out of line hypo, and your symptoms reflect that.

Given your last TSH, the 25mcg increase you got was really not much. If you are not seeing your doctor in 6 weeks or so, I would call them and lobby for a bit more--say up to 125 mcg. Understandably, you need to feel better sooner to deal with some other substantial issues, and your doc needs to know that.


----------

